# Student Life for Non EU citizen in Sweden



## ismail.rafique (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi,

I am planning to relocate to Sweden as a student. I am non EU citizen. I heard that in order to get a job during or after studies you must be familiar with Swedish language. How hard is it t learn Swedish?
Moreover, is it easy to settle in Sweden after studies?


----------

